# Hedgie Names?



## autumnmystie (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey there! I'm getting a male boy in about 3 weeks that already has white quills and has a supremely high chance of snowflaking. I have a few ideas for names, and would love opinions or suggestions for other names.

Names: 
Light 
Ixion (like the Lightning God/the final fantasy aeon)
Kyuseishou (Kyu for short, means savior in Japanese)
Hyrule (The main region in Zelda)


And that's it so far. Any suggestions or input?


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe you should wait until you bring the little guy home and observe his behavior before naming him. I had a hard time naming my girl for a while, but a name came through that suited her. 

I like Light and Hyrule for names, but also think about how it rolls off your tongue. If you have to force it, it's probably not the name you're looking for. A name I think would be great, based on his predicted coloring, would be Iroh. He's the uncle of the fire nation price in the Avatar Last Airbender series.


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I really wanted to name my hedgie Monty, but the breeder only had girls. It isn't really the same theme as your other names, just thought I'd suggest it because I think it's adorable


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I like Ixion. It sounds cool and I like what it means


----------

